# What's A Monkey Line???



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Jul 17, 2004)

For the kajukenbo practioners, I've read online something in training called a "monkey line"??? What is this exactly?
Shane


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 17, 2004)

WindsorMAGuy28 said:
			
		

> For the kajukenbo practioners, I've read online something in training called a "monkey line"??? What is this exactly?
> Shane


Basically when the studenst line up single file to do techniques.  One person will do his techniques on everyone in the line, and then the next person will do the same, and on and on.  That way the defender gets to do his techniques on people of differant sizes, strengths, speed, abilities, etc.  
I've heard the same type of exercise described in EPAK schools.
The name "monkey line" is part of Sijo Emperado's sense of humor.  It basically means "monkey see, monkey do".


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 18, 2004)

In EPAK we call this a Technique Line.  I like the name monkey line.


----------



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Jul 18, 2004)

Sounds Cool!! Are there any other unique training drills you use? One time in class we did a unique drill : Basically the defender is in the middle of the room and you have three attackers circling him/her. You don't know who's going to attack first, and you just respond. I thought it was fun  Its kinda like swimming with sharks circling ya! BUt, I like the way the monkey line works too.
Thanks
Shane


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 18, 2004)

In our school we call it "The Kenpo Line" and we use it to practice newly learned techniques or ones we feel we need to work on. I love the monkey line terminology though! I'll be borrowing that one!  Shane, the shark drill you describe we refer to as _no mind_ and I agree it is a great drill for working on reactions, but guys should always wear their cups for that one. I have proof of that on film.:btg: 

MJ :asian:


----------



## iTsDaNNy (Jul 18, 2004)

Technique line, Kenpo line, Monkey line. whatever you wanna call it.. its the same difference. All work great. Repitition one of the best forms of learning.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 18, 2004)

The monkey line is synonomous to most Kenpo/Kempo dojos.  Haven't really heard it used in any other ma systems.


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 18, 2004)

WindsorMAGuy28 said:
			
		

> One time in class we did a unique drill : Basically the defender is in the middle of the room and you have three attackers circling him/her. You don't know who's going to attack first, and you just respond. I thought it was fun  Its kinda like swimming with sharks circling ya! BUt, I like the way the monkey line works too.
> Thanks
> Shane


We (Kajukenbo) refer to that drill as "Bull in the Ring"  several people circle you, and at first the instructor calls out one attackers name at a time.  Depending on your skill level the number of people attacking at each time increases.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 18, 2004)

We do a Cricle Drill, where each person attacks in in order and you defend.  As soon as the first person is subdued the next attacks until the entire circle has been run through.  We sometimes do the drill with only punches, or kicks, or grabs, later with any attack, later on with multiple attackers.


----------



## Maltair (Jul 19, 2004)

We will do the tech line or the circle one like you guys say above, but when we do a monkey line we don't use 1 tech, if your the guy getting it, you have to subdue the person coming in quickly with any tech becuase the next guy is coming to attack you right after the first guy until the line is gone. 
Thats the differance between a tech line and a monkey line.


----------



## Karazenpo (Jul 19, 2004)

In Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu it was always called 'The Gauntlet'.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 19, 2004)

Dang.  I was hoping for a line of trained monkeys.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 19, 2004)

We also do the line and the circle.  I've never heard a name for the line drill, but some of the teenagers refer to the circle drill as "The Circle of Doom" which is a little melodramatic but fun.  The Instructor usually just points the the next person so you don't have the cue of hearing the person's name before they attack, you just have to be ready in any direction.  Usually he will say a number which corresponds to the type of atack he wants them to use (the defense technique he wants the center person to execute).  Yeah, that's one of my favorites...


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 19, 2004)

We call it a waterfall because the student start slow and then go to intemediat speed then full speed.

The circle drilll we give each person a number or letter then either we have a assigned technique for the person attacking or its impromptu then just call the number or letter. They attack the pivot person defends


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 19, 2004)

*chuckles*  One time when Mr. Conatser was at our school, we were doing a Tec line and speaking of monkeys, a Green belt realized he didn't have a cup on, and pulled it on over his gi bottoms.. grabbed an escrima stick and a small kicking shield, prancing around with his sword and shield and codpiece*  we were Rolling~!!!

*twitch*


----------

